# puta (inglés=slut) en Portugués (Portugal)



## Hogwaump

Disculpe si escribo mal; hablo ingles, solo un poco español.

Busco una palabra que tiene un sentido como "slut" en ingles, argot peyorativo de Portugal, especificamente una mujer a quien la gusta el sexo con muchos hombres, pero sin pagado. Ella es una putilla, no prostituta.


----------



## Vanda

Temos vários nomes para esse tipo de mulher: vagabunda, piriguete, piranha, biscate e mais outras, para o Brasil, claro. Vamos aguardar os portugueses para nos darem a versão europeia.


----------



## Hogwaump

Muchas gracias, Vanda. Creo que usare "piranha" porque es la misma palabra en ingles y tambien tiene un sentido apropiado.


----------



## englishmania

Oferecida, vadia, mulher fácil, p*ta ...


----------



## Hogwaump

Englishmania, que es la diferencia entre "vadia" y "vagabundo"? Creo que vagabundo es de veras la palabra apropiada, pero no puedo usarla porque tenemos la misma palabra en ingles, y esta no tiene ninguna sentido sexual -- es mas como andar sin destinacion.


----------



## englishmania

Mas porquê a preocupação com o inglês se a palavra que se procura é em português?


----------



## Hogwaump

Porque escribo para ingleshablantes; tengo solo unas frases en portugues, español, frances.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Vanda said:


> Temos vários nomes para esse tipo de mulher: vagabunda, piriguete, piranha, biscate e mais outras, para o Brasil, claro. Vamos aguardar os portugueses para nos darem a versão europeia.



Vocês também têm "Vagabunda" em português de Brasil e Portugal ? Em francês temos o "Vagabonde" que tem o mesmo sentido sobretudo para as mulheres de pequena virtude.


----------



## Istriano

_Vagabunda _é uma palavra meio fraquinha e um pouco vaga. Para puta, no Nordeste se usa a palavra *rapariga*.
A denominação quase oficial é ''garota de programa''.


----------



## Vanda

Mas gente, ele disse no primeiro post, que não quer a palavra para prostituta.


> argot peyorativo de Portugal, especificamente una mujer a quien la gusta  el sexo con muchos hombres, pero sin pagado. Ella es una putilla, no  prostituta.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Mas gente, ele disse no primeiro post, que não quer a palavra para prostituta.



Uma vez que o equivalente espanhol seria '_putilla_', então talvez '_putéfia_'.


----------



## Hogwaump

Carfer, putefia parece perfecto, pero es esta palabra entendido en Portugal o solo en Brazil?


----------



## Carfer

Hogwaump said:


> Carfer, putefia parece perfecto, pero es esta palabra entendido en Portugal o solo en Brazil?



Quanto ao Brasil, não sei. Em Portugal seguramente que será entendida.


----------



## Vanda

Só em Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

_Slut_ é uma palavra difícil de traduzir. Tem um espetro variado de sentidos possíveis no inglês contemporâneo, que vão desde o insulto mais agressivo a a um termo ligeiro usado com orgulho pela própria pessoa. Para terem uma ideia, hoje em dia é mesmo aceitável chamar _slut_ a um homem (embora não seja tão comum como a uma mulher).

Em minha opinião é preciso um contexto bem especificado para se conseguir responder com alguma segurança. Feita esta ressalva, cá vai mais uma acha para a fogueira: "galdéria".


----------

